# Febreze and Other Air Fresheners



## spartacus (Aug 25, 2011)

I've noticed that my hedgehog makes my room smell quite funky often even when I clean his cage. I have a very sensitive nose to bad smells so it's no surprise. The room is also small so smells linger. As a solution a associate at the local supermarket recomended this Febreze Air Effects Spray with a sort of fall leaves/pumpkin/cinnamon smell. I tried spraying some a couple of times in my room and right when I do my hedgehog comes right out of his hut and explores the cage (doesn't lick anything) just sniffs the air then continues to eat, drink and do his normal daily things. He's been acting pretty normal to the spray. It's almost as if he likes it? Aside from his behavior to it, does it pose a health risk to him? Should I spray it while he's not in the cage? Should I try something else? Thanks.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a really good question. Febreeze and other air fresheners can be very dangerous for pets because it can be inhaled into the lungs. He was probably recognizing a new smell but it wouldn't be good in my opinion to use those around him because it will smell stronger to him then to you. One alternative is to leave a bowl of baking soda out near the cage where no animals can get to or an open box of it. If that doesn't work enough there is people who have gotten a small air purifier that says it works really good. 

I do feel your pain though on the smells, my Sandra used to be very bad about making the cage smelly.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i love my air purifier for attacking those hedgie smells. if you buy one make sure to buy the right sized unit for the room size or it won't work very well. mine is a hamilton beach true-air model that i have had for two years now and it still runs like new and only put me back about 60 dollars.

spot cleaning up poopies and cleaning the wheel every morning also helps keep things smelling a little better.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I use air purifiers in my apt too due to an asthmatic cat.  

But on occasion I will use those odour eating things that are meant for smoke and pet odours. They come in little tubs and are a combination of carbon and baking soda, they dry up over time and absorb odours. Lukily in Canada they can be found for 1.25$ at dollarama.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I picked up an air purifier about a month ago and put in my bedroom with Norman. He wasn't overly smelly to begin with, but there was a hint of something there, and some nights when he was on the wheel and nature called... well... you get the idea. I honestly didn't think it would do much except keep the dust down a bit, but have noticed that there is simply no more smell coming from his pen at all. The amount he sneezes has also gone down quite a bit.


----------



## spartacus (Aug 25, 2011)

Very detailed! I guess I'll try an air purifier! Thank you so much you guys, and if anyone has anymore suggestions I'm all ears.


----------

